

Jasmine - A better YouTube Solution for iOS 6 - Brajeshwar
http://itunes.apple.com/in/app/id554937050?mt=8

======
wingerlang
From the creator of "Alien blue" (a reddit browsing client).

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alien-blue-reddit-
client/id37...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alien-blue-reddit-
client/id370144106?mt=8)

